

Debunking the EU Commission's Lies About ACTA - mato
http://www.laquadrature.net/en/debunking-the-eu-commissions-lies-about-acta

======
mato
For those HN readers who are interested in original source material to make up
their own mind about ACTA straight from the horse's mouth, the following links
are a good starting point:

Full final treaty text as signed by the EU, including translations in
languages of member states:

[http://register.consilium.europa.eu/servlet/driver?page=Resu...](http://register.consilium.europa.eu/servlet/driver?page=Result&lang=EN&typ=Advanced&cmsid=639&ff_COTE_DOCUMENT=12196/11&ff_COTE_DOSSIER_INST=&ff_TITRE=&ff_FT_TEXT=&ff_SOUS_COTE_MATIERE=&dd_DATE_DOCUMENT=&document_date_single_comparator=&document_date_single_date=&document_date_from_date=&document_date_to_date=&dd_DATE_REUNION=&meeting_date_single_comparator=&meeting_date_single_date=&meeting_date_from_date=&meeting_date_to_date=&fc=ALLLANG&srm=25&md=100&ssf=DATE_DOCUMENT+DESC)

"January 18th, 2010 consolidated text" including country positions makes
interesting reading (PDF and transcript thanks to lqdn):

[http://www.laquadrature.net/wiki/ACTA_20100118_version_conso...](http://www.laquadrature.net/wiki/ACTA_20100118_version_consolidated_text)

